# New to Cichlids - Question



## sickynoob (Sep 20, 2014)

I have googled and googled, but maybe I am not typing the right question so I'm turning to this forum.

I have a new setup and added 3 juveniles earlier this week (johanni, auratus, and acei) and then 2 more last night (kenyi and red zebra-orange). They are all roughly the same size but the acei keeps chasing the kenyi. I thought initially because the kenyi was one of the new ones I added last night but the acei is still following the kenyi around this morning. I believe it might be a female.

From what I'm reading, I may end up in a deadly war when they sexually mature but is the acei sticking to the kenyi like white on rice a normal behavior? All the rest don't seem to care. They are fascinating to watch and understandably I could go crazy trying to understand all their behavior, but just looking for some input.

55gallon tank with lots of rocks they have made hidey holes under in the sand, lots of swim through decorations and live/plastic plants.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Cichlids will check each other out, especially when new fish are added and it is often seen that there is a fair amount of aggression. Fish that are of a similar color will also tend to bully the similar species because they are competing for territory.

Are you looking for a colorful all male tank or are you interested in having a combination of males and females of the same species?


----------



## sickynoob (Sep 20, 2014)

Thanks for the reply! I haven't checked vents. I believe I have 3 males and 2 females though. I think the acei is male and kenyi for sure female. I know now i need more females.
Will be hopefully getting more. Looking at peacocks bumblebee or labs to finish out the tank. Im so new at thjs im sure mistakes will be made but thank god for the Internet. So many theories on compatibility, stocking, everything! Still learning and This is a brand new world to me. Kept catfish and sharks a long time ago. Nothing like cichlids at all and im really enjoying it so far.


----------



## OllieNZ (Apr 18, 2014)

Hate to burst the bubble but kenyi, johanni and auratus are some of the most aggressive mbuna and I doubt anyone would recommend them for a 55gal. Avoid bumble bees (crabro) too as they get big and nasty. You'll find most peacocks are to timid to be kept with most mbuna.
Some further reading for you
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/m_crabro.php
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/m_lombardoi.php
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/m_auratus.php
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/p ... ohanni.php


----------



## sickynoob (Sep 20, 2014)

Yes, I have read that as well, but have seen them coexist in several videos/articles as too. At any rate, in your opinion, (I have read material on both sides) Should I stop at 5 for the tank for now? Or should I add a few more. I was only going to get 8 cichlids total for the 55 gallon. I got the auratus and johanni first. Time will tell how that will work out. I don't think I'll get a bumblebee, but still think a ruby red peacock might be for me. On the fence about the labs. I'm totally fine with the 5 I have but have read overstocking is better to curb agression too. Like I've said before, there are many theories. I think like with all animals, its up to the fish as they are too individuals.


----------



## OllieNZ (Apr 18, 2014)

With what it seems like you're trying to achieve, you need to take the all male route. I'll have to let others advise you on this as I have zero experience in this area but from what I've read it can be done with careful selection of species and a good dollop of luck in the personality stakes. Fortunately it shouldn't be to difficult to get your hands on males as most people buy a group of juvies and return excess males.


----------



## pfoster74 (May 13, 2012)

the type of fish you have work best in large groups in big 6ft long tanks. you have selected some of the most aggressive mbuna available and with time you will see it will not work out in a 55g. a ruby red peacock will be killed eventually. you should consider returning the auratus kenyi johanii and some people would say the acei. the acei is a peaceful cichlid and will not work with what you have in the tank long term. reason i suggest returning the acei is they get rather large and would do better in a bigger tank. red zebra can be a bit squirrely also but they should work in a 55g. for best results you would want to start with around 6 red zebra and you could get a large group of demasoni for example start with 12 to 15 of them and they will thin themselves out. another mbuna that would work with this group is Iodotropheus sprengerae rusty cichlids add 6 that would be 3 species and should be able to live together. i could give you some other ideas of mbuna that will live together in a 55g if you don't like the looks of what i suggested. i have tried to keep auratus in a 55g when i first started out and i know first hand it wont end well for you.


----------



## sickynoob (Sep 20, 2014)

Thanks for the advice all. I'm worried indeed about my selection that I will probably invest in a second tank. I've been looking for a hobby and this is one that has really gotten my interest. I've uploaded a video of my fish. Don't know if that accomplishes anything but they are fun to watch regardless. So many things I've read is that they are incredibly hard to sex at this age without venting.

Link: 




Still don't know if I should stop at 5 or get 3 more. Auratus Kenyi and Johanni seem to be the common fish to have an ominous outlook. I will keep a close eye and see what happens. Regardless, I appreciate you all taking the time to comment.


----------



## pfoster74 (May 13, 2012)

your auratus and kenyi look female at this point if that is truly the case that should help some for aggression. good luck.


----------



## sickynoob (Sep 20, 2014)

Thanks @pfoster74


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd buy a 72" tank if you want to keep the acei, auratus, johannii and kenyi. Then I would stock them 1m:7f.

In the 55G I'd go for either the labs and peacocks, or the estherae but not both. 1m:4f of each for these.

For a video I can put the fish in and immediately take the video. What you want for stocking advice is a mix that has worked without changes for 2 years.


----------

